

Ask HN: Anyone in NYC involved in Open Source Movement want to do an interview? - dnasseri

Hello all! I am a student in NYC, studying Tech Journalism at NYU. Recently I have been given an assignment where I must interview and write an essay on someone working for social change. I am very interested in the FSF and the Open Source movement so if anyone in the NYC area is involved and active in the Open Source movement I would love to here from you. Send me a PM, post in the comments, or email me at dnasseri10 [at] gmail.com if you are interested.
======
Throwadev
If you have trouble finding people, you might also want to look on meetup.com,
for at NYC area meetups related to open source technologies.

